# Non-Refundable Tax Credits for Non-resident Spouse



## Linsay (Apr 8, 2013)

I became resident of Canada in 2011 in June. My spouse was non-resident of Canada for entire 
2011. When I filed my tax returns I put her SIN and I am married. However I forgot to write my date of
entry on first page of T1. I had attached a letter explaining them of my arrival date with T1, but it went
unnoticed. I had very little income for 2011 in canada (less than $1500).
However, I got full credit for me and my spouse $10,527 (each), which is not correct (As CRA thought we are in canada for full 2011). 

My spouse came in Canada in Septemebr 2012, and we wrote a letter to CCTB and told them the date of arrival of
my spouse in canada and our incomes before coming to Canada etc. CCTB was calculated based on this.
GST/HST credit was also calculated based on this. My spouse had no Income in Canada in 2011 as well as 2012.

1. Should I write a letter to CRA and correct our tax credits I got for 2011? In any case since my income
in 2011 is too low, it will not affect refund I received for the taxes I paid ( $150 for 2011). 

2. Having informed one department of CRA (canada child Tax benefit) will the information be transferred
to my 2011 tax returns automatically or I have to write seperate letter to them to correct 2011 tax returns.

3. For 2012, I filed both returns togather but my spouse had no income (as CCTB arrived in mid-2013 only). My spouse
was present only for 4 months in canada. However I supported her fully for those 4 months. I had put full
credit $ 10, 882 for my spouse in my tax return. when tax assesement for my spouse came she got only $330 odd as personal 
tax credit. So I am wondering, if I should have claimed only $ 338 in my tax returns as well for my spouse? or since I have 
supported her for full 4 months in canada, claiming $10,882 in my TAX returns is correct.

IF CRA comes to know about errors I have made in 2011 and 2012 Tax returns could it be considered serious of criminal offence?

BTW, I have informed CRA about this issues telephonically and even has added a note in my file regarding this,
But havent informed them officially.

Please advise.


----------

